# Prairie Trail Goats Kidding Thread



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Finally decided to start a kidding thread for my girls. I several due next month, a couple in March, 3 in April and 1 in May. I'm just going to post all of the Boers and the one dairy doe that is due in Feb for now. I've got two Boers that are due anywhere from now until the middle of March, they were supposed to be open when I got them but obviously weren't lol. One of them has started an udder and is pretty soft behind, ligs are a little low but I think she still has a few weeks.

So now for some pics. All of the Boers just have eartags, I'm horrible at coming up with names and never did name any of them  

First due is #5 she is the one with the big spot on her side, she's due 2/15 I think she'll at least have twins.

Next is #6 (traditional) and #7 (shorthorn/paint) they are both due 2/19 #6 only wanted to eat, she had twins last spring (accidentally bred before I got her) and is much larger this year so I think she'll either have big twins or triplets. Shorthorn isn't very big so I'm thinking a single, possibly twins if she's hiding one.

After them is Olive, my Nubian doe. She is bred to a Saanen for some Snubian kids. She was sold last fall to kid as a yearling, aborted twins and I ended up getting her back. I'm thinking she'll have twins again she looks bigger some days than others and is very long so she can hide them. She's kind of started an udder and had a little discharge today.

Next is #11 (caped doe) she is 9 years old and is due either 3/3 or 3/7 depending on if she bred on her first heat or the second one (she short cycled, but never came in after the 2nd one). She's pretty good sized already so I'm thinking twins at least.

#12 (large blaze faced doe) is the last of the Boers. She is due either 3/5 or 3/9 again depending on if she took on the first heat or the second.

#23 is the doe that may kid before the others. She is the large bodied doe with the stripe down her face. She is very sweet and big lol. I think she'll at least have twins.

#13 (flipped back ear) is another doe that could be due any time. She hasn't started any udder development yet so I think she has a while to wait.

More pics in the next post


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

More pics. I love the one of Olive... lol I caught her with her cheeks full The one where she's laying on the hill was taken a week ago before we got all the snow and rain. Don't mind the dirtiness on the Boers (especially #12!) lol they have a molasses tub and she loves to wear it


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow...you're gonna be busy! I love the nubian's face full of cud...Lol...I also love number 5  Good luck with kidding!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! You will be busy.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow, you will be busy! Good luck!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Here's some new pics of the Boers  Finally had a somewhat warm/sunny day to get some pics! I can see some definite changes in udder development from the first pics. First doe is due this Sunday! I can't wait :-D Luckily it is supposed to be in the 60's this weekend, a huge improvement from the 20's temps we've been having.

A couple of them I didn't get pics of since they haven't changed much. No pics of Olive either, I couldn't get any without a white nose in the road  I tried to post them in the same order as above


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy kidding! They all look very round


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, they still have blue butts! That stuff takes a long time to go away.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing :shock: Keep doing different colors and you'll get a rainbow


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

What is the blue? I have also recently seen a kid with green ears?


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Blue is mark from buck showing that they were covered. Aka made loooooooove


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Aahh! I just hope that's not the same story for the kid I saw with the ears!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Green ears on a kid means they have been tattooed. You have to put a lot of ink in the ear to make sure the tattoo sticks.

The blue does take forever to come off. Hopefully it is gone after they shed!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I have only been on this forum for a month, I swear I learn at least 4 small lessons and a big one everyday! Y'all are great.


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Chadwick said:


> I have only been on this forum for a month, I swear I learn at least 4 small lessons and a big one everyday! Y'all are great.


Same here!! LEARNING SO MUCH


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Well still no kids! lol The shorthorned paint doe's udder is about twice as big today as it was yesterday so hopefully she is getting closer. #23 has been driving me nuts! (typical doe code) lol I go out to look at her and she's laying down with her back legs stretched out looking like she is in labor, lol then I leave her alone check on her later and she is up eating hay :hair: 

I am really glad it is supposed to be warm all week so at least I won't have any popsicles.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sure is exciting! Can't wait to see what you get.


----------

